# Bromeliads edible?



## tyguy35 (Apr 17, 2012)

F I plant bromeliads on my leos enclosure are they safe. The one I have has a pink center and long green leaves?

Also I bought a soil called nature mix says the ingredients are perlite humus peat moss and compost I open it up and it's black soil but there are the what looks like fertilizer rocks is that what it is. I don't get it it said organic all natural


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhh exo Terra jungle mix will work to grow things woot


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2012)

The only thing I could find on thetortoisetable.org is the air plant, which is safe and grows in Africa. Is that the same plant you are talking about? If not search the pictures of the above listed web site and see if you can find one that matches.


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 17, 2012)

im not sure it had a different name under that site but had no flower bomeliads are common in vivs 

those are bromeliads


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2012)

The picture you posted is what I thought you were talking about, however I spelled it wrong and up came the air plant bromeliad, oops. No, I couldn't find a picture that looked like yours, so I am not sure. The air plant is safe though


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 17, 2012)

haha i dont even know if i can get that plant here but ill keep a look out. hopefully someone else sees and can tell me


----------



## ascott (Apr 18, 2012)

> Are bromeliads poisonous to pets?
> No. Bromeliad plants are non toxic to humans and animals. It is best to look up the plants by the generic names before purchase to see if they are toxic to humans or animals.



Aechmea: The â€˜Silver Urnâ€™ (A. fasciata) is a very popular member of the Aechmea group. It has dark, green leaves with silvery bands and a beautiful pink inflorescence. It produces many off-shoots and is an easy bromeliad for beginners.

Water: Allow potting medium to dry between watering; water in the â€œcupsâ€ at all times. 
Light: Morning sun or bright light. 
Potting medium: Well draining soil or soil and bark.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2632614830101783265MvwKoR


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok so if he ate it forsure he won't get sick


----------



## ascott (Apr 18, 2012)

I believe that the only hazard would be the jagged reverse spikes/spines on the leaves of the plant....maybe use a toe nail clipper and clip off the sharpest ends....again, OCD here


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha it's something that would worry me lol so it's edible then no worries about being toxic?


----------



## ascott (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, it is fine for munching if that should occur....


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 18, 2012)

K thanks alot you know your stuff


----------



## redbeef (Apr 20, 2012)

one thing that caught my eye: you said the potting mix contains perlite...I understand from other threads on this forum that people tend to avoid perlite because the white chunks are attractive to tortoises who will sometimes eat them and get impacted...something to consider.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 20, 2012)

Those little perlite piecesoyu find in potting soil are an attractive nuisance to tortoise keepers, they often love to eat them. There is a brand of potting soil sold at lowes called super soil, it has nothing but dirt in it and it is cheap like 8 bucks for a big old bag.


----------

